# Lounge > Sports >  >  Superbowl 2016

## Chantellabella

Who do you think will win?


Even though I bet on the Broncos (a dollar bet with my mom), I really think the Panthers will win. I'm afraid Peyton Manning will get broken apart. I hope not. I'm sure this is his final season and I'd hate for him to be crippled for life.

----------

